# Suggestions...not sympathy



## Bigg081 (Nov 14, 2019)

First, I am not asking for, nor do I want any sympathy. This is the hand I was dealt and I plan on winning no matter what. Thoughts and prayers are welcome but not requesting. 

I recently found out that I will be having open-heart surgery on December 6th. Saving specifics, I will have a valve replacement and Aortic reconstruction. Obviously, this is a serious surgery and I am not exactly looking forward to it. Recovery is likely going to drive me insane! Relaxing for more than a day or two is torture to me. I want to move and be productive. I can't fathom 8 weeks of no driving or lifting anything over 10lbs. 

Anyway....

I am looking for suggestions. Woodworking channels on YouTube are a great source of knowledge and entertainment for me and I can't get enough of them! There are plenty that are pure bullcrap too. Do y'all have any channels that you suggest? I currently follow:

Wood Whisperer
Jay Bates
Nick Zammeti (Entertainment and Ideas. Not so much knowledge. LOL)
Frank Howarth
Fisher's Shop
Crafted Workshop
John Malecki
Andy Rawls
Ashley Harwood
Carl Jacobson
Andy Phillip
Third Coast Craftsman
Stumpy Nubs
Jonathan Katz-Moses
Mike Waldt
WOW! Didn't realize I had that many! I may have a problem here....

Don't worry! I am still stockpiling wood for my return to the shop! Our move from FL to OH depleted my stash. 

Thanks for any and all suggestions. If any of y'all old fellas have had the honor of earning a sweet 6-8" chest incision, please message me with some wisdom. Thanks!

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2019)

1983, mom was 53, got a single bypass. Amazing how fast she bounced back. Jury is still out on if it was a successful surgery, she turns 90 in June. Listen to the Docs, 2 months is not that long. Take care.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2019)

Obviously the one you are missing, the man, the myth, the legend,.....kenbo!
This is his page.

https://m.youtube.com/user/kennyearrings1

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2019)

And the topic here.....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/on-this-weeks-show.36730/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Nov 14, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Obviously the one you are missing, the man, the myth, the legend,.....kenbo!
> This is his page.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/user/kennyearrings1


WHAT! How did I miss this?!?!?! Subscribed! @Kenbo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 14, 2019)

Frank Howarth is one of my favorites, but you've already got him listed.

Paul Sellers is a great one. He's hand tool centered. He has a great approach, is great at teaching, and he's not going to try and convince you that you need to buy the most expensive tools out there. While I'm a mostly power tool centered shop, there are some things that are easier/faster/better/etc to do with hand tools.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 14, 2019)

I’ll definitely be praying for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2019)

Best wishes on the upcoming plumbing work!

In addition to the YouTube channels listed, I like Jimmy Diresta and Marling baits.

I’d be tempted to try my hand at a little small-scale whittling/carving... shouldn’t be too much stress/exertion involved in that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 14, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> If any of y'all old fellas have had the honor of earning a sweet 6-8" chest incision, please message me with some wisdom. Thanks!


Triple bypass. Much as you may hate it, you'll need to follow the "take it easy" instructions for a couple of months at least. PITA but as not as much of a PITA as bringing on serious complications (death comes to mind  although that would be extreme). I got by OK on the no driving, but the not lifting anything heavy was REALLY annoying.

If you don't already have it, get Netflix for a couple of months. Best $9/mo you could spend. Just avoid the standup comics. Laughing hard it a no-no.

EDIT: and by the way, it's not actually the big deal that some folks make it out to be. It's VERY routine these days (still serious surgery of course but they know how to do it. Just make sure you have a doc who has done it a couple of hundred times.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Nov 14, 2019)

phinds said:


> Triple bypass. Much as you may hate it, you'll need to follow the "take it easy" instructions for a couple of months at least. PITA but as not as much of a PITA as bringing on serious complications (death comes to mind  although that would be extreme). I got by OK on the no driving, but the not lifting anything heavy was REALLY annoying.
> 
> If you don't already have it, get Netflix for a couple of months. Best $9/mo you could spend. Just avoid the standup comics. Laughing hard it a no-no.
> 
> EDIT: and by the way, it's not actually the big deal that some folks make it out to be. It's VERY routine these days (still serious surgery of course but they know how to do it. Just make sure you have a doc who has done it a couple of hundred times.)



Netflix and Hulu are a MUST!
My surgeon is a stud. I have all the faith in his abilities. My concern is that for my particular surgery he only performs 15-20 times a year. The whole bypass machine is a bit freaky too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 14, 2019)

Prayers sent & listen to the dr's. Seriously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drycreek (Nov 14, 2019)

Prayers and suck it up and follow orders.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 14, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> WOW! Didn't realize I had that many! I may have a problem here....


I don't see no problems!! I'm subscribed to most of those. I'll check out the ones I'm not.

I also like knife making and outdoors

Alec Steele - forging
Matthew Cremora - wood
April Wilkeson - wood
Simple Little Life = knife
DIYeasycrafts - knife
BlueGabe - outdoors
DeerMeatForDinner - outdoors
Finish Carpentry TV - wood
Jackman Works - wood
Johnny Builds - wood
Make Something 2 - wood
KyleRoyerKnives - Highend Knife making
Next Level Carpentry - wood
SmarterEveryday - everything - great channel
Walter Sorrells - knife
Wood You Make It - wood
Zac Higgins - pen turning
Grandpa Amu - Chinese wood

AS I SAID "YOU AINT GOT NO PROBLEMS" !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 14, 2019)

well darn it Shane, saying a few prayers anyway.

Small anecdote: Dad had open heart surgery back in 2002; folks lived in a retirement community. Their friends were lined up on Monday and Tues morning for bypass surgeries and they were out Thursday and Friday. Our preacher was there wondering the halls and I couldn't believe the assembly line!! And think of the progress they have made sense then!!! remember, I said this was a retirement community; shoot, they were all old. His was a bit different surgery, but still, amazing.

yes, I deal with this stuff this way, hope i didn't offend. Truly, prayers for you, start a thread of "recovery videos" and post which ones you like!!! You have way too nice of a new shop to be away from it for long; maybe do laps around the equipment while recovering!!! Take your "light-weight" blanks and draw the details on them; which is bottom, which is top; layouts, plans, etc. Lots of prep work so projects start flowing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 14, 2019)

Prayers will be there for you. Listen to the doc. Two months could turn into a lot longer if you don't. Agree with the carving/whittling

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 14, 2019)

I haven't had open chest/ heart surgery, but I was the primary caregiver for my mom when she did 10 years and 8 years ago. She was opened up for a valve repair and then repeat surgery two years later to replace the valve. 

You won't be able to lift with arms / shoulders, but your legs will get you around just fine to work off a little nervous energy. Follow the instructions of the doctors and physical therapists in regard to your restrictions, tearing something while the chest is healing will set you back even further in recovery. 

In addition to watching videos, I'd recommend having a supply of books, magazines, and music available to occupy your mind. Easy to get bored doing just one thing all day long, and you may not feel comfortable sitting at computer/tv or holding another device for long periods. 

Mom was uncomfortable and very sore for the first few days at home, but after that, she recovered very quickly. I think she started physical therapy within a week of getting home. 

BTW, she is now 83 and you can't stop her!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Bigg081 (Nov 14, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> well darn it Shane, saying a few prayers anyway.
> 
> Small anecdote: Dad had open heart surgery back in 2002; folks lived in a retirement community. Their friends were lined up on Monday and Tues morning for bypass surgeries and they were out Thursday and Friday. Our preacher was there wondering the halls and I couldn't believe the assembly line!! And think of the progress they have made sense then!!! remember, I said this was a retirement community; shoot, they were all old. His was a bit different surgery, but still, amazing.
> 
> yes, I deal with this stuff this way, hope i didn't offend. Truly, prayers for you, start a thread of "recovery videos" and post which ones you like!!! You have way too nice of a new shop to be away from it for long; maybe do laps around the equipment while recovering!!! Take your "light-weight" blanks and draw the details on them; which is bottom, which is top; layouts, plans, etc. Lots of prep work so projects start flowing.


No offense at all. I love the idea of the layouts and plans! Didn’t think of that.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 14, 2019)

Shane, my best wishes and prayers for you. Like everyone has said, follow doctors orders. 

You should think about getting a Fine Woodworking Unlimited Access membership. It's $99 for a year, you can pull up every article, plan, video that they have ever made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2019)

Well, now that you have your list of things to do, The debate's now between whether or not you're the scarecrow or the lion; we know that you can't be the tin man.


Good luck Shane....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 14, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> First, I am not asking for, nor do I want any sympathy. This is the hand I was dealt and I plan on winning no matter what. Thoughts and prayers are welcome but not requesting.
> 
> I recently found out that I will be having open-heart surgery on December 6th. Saving specifics, I will have a valve replacement and Aortic reconstruction. Obviously, this is a serious surgery and I am not exactly looking forward to it. Recovery is likely going to drive me insane! Relaxing for more than a day or two is torture to me. I want to move and be productive. I can't fathom 8 weeks of no driving or lifting anything over 10lbs.
> 
> ...



I didn't realize there were other options other than Kenbo and Woodbarter....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I didn't realize there were other options other than Kenbo and Woodbarter....



There isnt! We are all you need!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## agnoeo (Nov 16, 2019)

Shane,

first, all the best wishes for your surgery. I hope it goes well and you recovery speedily.

If you're into hand-tool woodworking, I can also suggest *TheEnglishWoodworker* who has some excellent videos as well as a few paid high quality projects on his website.

*Paul Sellers* was mentioned, if you need quantity as well as quality, you can subscribe to woodworkingmasterclasses where there are numerous projects you can all watch for $15/month. If money is an issue, I'll pay for two months of it for you, that's how well I think about it. I'm a member since 2013 and was to one of Paul's classes in 2015.

If you have ever considered chair-making, *Curtis Buchanan* has lots of detailed project videos for Windsor chairs on his youtube channel and plans to purchase (one is pay what you can afford) on his website. Another good one is *The Windsor Institute* or *Peter Galbert*.

I watch *Pask Makes* sometimes, though I don't do any machine woodworking.

Not woodworking, but still great to watch is *Clickspring*.

Very nice to watch is *Northmen* with some outstanding videography on timberframing, dugout canoe, full house build, some smithing and other crafts.

Best regards,
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 16, 2019)

agnoeo said:


> Shane,
> 
> first, all the best wishes for your surgery. I hope it goes well and you recovery speedily.
> 
> ...



I forgot about Clickspring... love his antikythera series! This Old Tony is another metalworking channel that has great content!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 16, 2019)

Consider getting into dremel carving, minimal investment, not to taxing on the body, and there a ton of YouTube videos out there. I follow a Facebook group called "dremel carving" they post some very cool stuff...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm also going to add Ishitani Furniture as being worth watching.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 18, 2019)

Good luck, scary stuff. Wishing you all the best, attitude is everything I'm told. I may be down for a bit myself and I was looking into whittling as Doc suggested. Keep the hands busy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Nov 18, 2019)

Shane, this one isn't in English but still entertaining
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6f3a0mZgKleGr5QM4W6mKQ/videos

Another idea is to google "woodturning club newsletter" or just "woodturning club". Visit all the different club's web sites and read their newsletters. Some are very informative, some will give you great inspiration. I did this when I was recovering from my accident and out of the shop for two months. 

I don't know if you paint or not, if you have time before your surgery to turn a couple of things then when you're in the house recovering you could try embellishing your turnings with paint.

Wishing you a speedy recovery!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 20, 2019)

[QUOTE="Bigg081, post: 554770, member: 1491"
WOW! Didn't realize I had that many! I may have a problem here....
![/QUOTE]

That's not many 

Since quite a few which you listed are turning...
Al Futardo
Phil Anderson
craftwithafshin
Daniel Vilarino
Dipa Das
Kostas Annikas
P F Woodturning
R Humphrey
Pohl Barn
The Papa1947
Wyomingwoodturning

Rick Turns Puts out a monthly report on turning videos (and he does turn some also).
If you go to http://www.woodturningonline.com/ you can select videos and he has them grouped by topic.
So if you want to turn a natural edge bowl, or a whistle, or a toothpick holder.....

Here is his monthly report for September as an example.





Many more in my list of subs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 3, 2019)

Surgery is Friday. 
Started watching some of these channels. They are great! Thank y’all again.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 3, 2019)

Hoping for a speedy recovery Shane, let us know how it goes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 4, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> Surgery is Friday.
> Started watching some of these channels. They are great! Thank y’all again.


Stay in touch- we will be thinking about you friday...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 4, 2019)

If you do get into whittling...
I suggest Doug Linker, Gene Messer, and Home Wood Spirit. There are lots of others but these three give the best in detail instruction IMHO.

Wishing you the best on Friday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 4, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> First, I am not asking for, nor do I want any sympathy. This is the hand I was dealt and I plan on winning no matter what. Thoughts and prayers are welcome but not requesting.
> 
> I recently found out that I will be having open-heart surgery on December 6th. Saving specifics, I will have a valve replacement and Aortic reconstruction. Obviously, this is a serious surgery and I am not exactly looking forward to it. Recovery is likely going to drive me insane! Relaxing for more than a day or two is torture to me. I want to move and be productive. I can't fathom 8 weeks of no driving or lifting anything over 10lbs.
> 
> ...


Not me but my son had an emergency aorta valve and an aorta reconstruction about 3 months ago. He was lucky that he was 4 blocks from a great heart hospital when it happened. They put in a mechanical valve and replaced part of aortic vein. He got back to work in 6 weeks. He was driving after 3. He is doing well and I am sure you will also. Just do what the doctors say and stay positive. Thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 8, 2019)

I’ve been pretty upset and haven’t posted. Brief update:
Went to hospital on Thursday and was admitted for Friday surgery. Went through all the testing and bloodwork. Friday morning we got bumped for an emergency patient. 
Hope the fella is doing well. Sucks that I had to go through all that emotion to get put on hold. 
Anyway, I’ll readmit today and surgery in the morning. At least now I know what’s coming, unlike last time. 
Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Keep em coming

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> I’ve been pretty upset and haven’t posted. Brief update:
> Went to hospital on Thursday and was admitted for Friday surgery. Went through all the testing and bloodwork. Friday morning we got bumped for an emergency patient.
> Hope the fella is doing well. Sucks that I had to go through all that emotion to get put on hold.
> Anyway, I’ll readmit today and surgery in the morning. At least now I know what’s coming, unlike last time.
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Keep em coming


Bummer- take it easy- easy to say-I know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 8, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> I’ve been pretty upset and haven’t posted. Brief update:
> Went to hospital on Thursday and was admitted for Friday surgery. Went through all the testing and bloodwork. Friday morning we got bumped for an emergency patient.
> Hope the fella is doing well. Sucks that I had to go through all that emotion to get put on hold.
> Anyway, I’ll readmit today and surgery in the morning. At least now I know what’s coming, unlike last time.
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Keep em coming


 I’ll keep praying. God knows best. Hang in there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 8, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Bummer- take it easy- easy to say-I know.


Oh yea! I’m already going crazy thinking about having to take it so easy!


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks @Gdurfey for the welcome back on the other thread. I should have given an update here to let everyone know I am back. Not that I’m important but I know many of you sent thoughts and prayers and I should have let you know the outcome. Well here it is....may be a longer post that normal. 

Surgery was scheduled 12/6/19 but had to be pushed to the 9th. Kinda sucked going through the whole routine the night before just to be sent home, but there was an emergency operation that took my surgical team away. Honestly, I wasn't nervous or anxious until I was waiting in the pre-op room and my family had to walk away. Thankfully the Anesthesiologist walked in and offered some 'relaxing' drugs. LOL. Wheeled into the operating room and BOOM drugs kick in. I don't remember anything until I woke up and my family was surrounding me. 

But, apparently, I made a big impression on the Doctors during and after my surgery. I was their first ever open-heart patient that ever moved to ICU without being intubated (breathing tube still in place). I was bouncing back from the anesthesia very quickly....a little too quickly! I was told it took 4 nurses and a PA to hold me down and help me relax. They said I didn't come out angry, but I came back with too much energy. Moving all over the place is not good when you just had your sternum cracked open and have 5 metal wires in place to keep it closed. Being held down doesn't make me relax much either. But with a person on every limb and PA talking to me, I calmed down with little issue. Just one wire got snapped. Luckily, there were no side effects from that. 
The removal of the breathing tube...well...I wish they didn't do it so fast. My lungs didn't 'pop' back open as quickly as they thought they may. I had to do a few breathing treatments the first 36 hours to help. I just couldn't physically take a deep enough breath. Around 3am on night two, I was woke up and told to stay awake since my O2 stats were dropping into the low 80s. The respiratory therapist came to the rescue! (Lots of sarcasm there.) This VERY kind man hooked me up to a C-PAP machine. No biggie you would think...NO NO NO! This thing is the size of a tablesaw! It was the equivalent of having a leaf-blower hooked up to your mouth and nose...."Shane, take deep breaths and just relax." LOL, I couldn't take a small breath if I wanted to! I could physically feel my lungs inflate. BUT....I didn't need another breathing treatment again. I could take real breaths and by O2 stats stayed in the 90s moving forward. 

Surgery was on a Monday, Tuesday I was walking enough that Doctors told me to take it easy. Wednesday my O2 stats and all vitals where great. Thursday morning I was told I would likely go home sooner than planned and be released on Friday. Even downgraded to normal hospital room and out of ICU. Thursday afternoon....I was told I would have to stay until at least Monday. WHY??? Most 'issues' with heart surgery show themselves within the first 24 hours. Not me! Thursday afternoon I went into a weird AV block rhythm. In simple layman's terms, the top electrical receptor in the heart wasn't talking to the bottom receptor. At least not like it would normally. There are 3 grades of AV block, I had level one....for the moment. Dr said I had to stay a few extra days so they could monitor everything and make sure it got better or even just stayed the same. No big deal, better safe than sorry. 

Friday morning I walked 10 laps around my nursing stations. 300 feet per lap...3000 feet. Felt awesome. Not for nothing, they only require 300 feet to be allowed to go home. The previous record was 1200 feet. I didn't know or care about the records, I wanted to move and getting moving OUT of the hospital. Saturday morning I woke up exhausted. All that walking the day before really took it out of me. Sunday morning I woke up at 4am and wanted to stretch my legs. I was allowed to walk alone and happy to feel independent. 180 feet into my lap and.....BOOM....I felt like I was getting squashed under a truck. My head felt heavy, my legs felt like concrete and my IV cart might as well been leased to the wall. I had no idea what was happening. My instinct was to get back to my room, sit down and check my O2 stats. My O2 number was 95....happy with that...my pulse rate was 46....that seems a bit low. I just sat and relaxed. Felt fine in less that 5 mins. 

Less than 5 mins later, I had three doctors standing in front of me and telling me that my heart rate dropped to 32 while I was walking. They couldn't believe that I didn't pass out and was actually able to make it back to my room. They also had to explain what AV Block grade 3 meant. Layman's terms again...My upper receptor was talking to my lower receptor at such a low rate that my heart wouldn't be able to function properly without a pacemaker. PACEMAKER!?!?!? This was supposed to be a simple valve replacement with an added bonus of 5 cm of my Aorta replaced. Not an everyday procedure but nothing were they felt the need to warn me about a possible pacemaker. My surgeon was very upset and couldn't apologize enough. Likely, my electrical receptor was damaged during surgery. Nothing they can even prepare for or avoid. Its not visible and not in the same spot on everyone. No one was at fault, just happened.

Monday morning I wake up ready to get my pacemaker and go home Tuesday....I wished. My white blood cell (WBC) count doubled the high end of normal. I had something brewing and the Drs are a bit nervous. Pacemaker postponed until we know what is going on. Long story short....I had nothing going on with any infection. But I was going through some serious withdrawals from the Opioids. I had only taken two opiate based pills in my entire life and just like that my body was addicted inside of a week! Withdraws are awful and I will spare you the details. The doctors didn't consider the withdrawals a reason that my WBC count was so high, so they gave me a constant drip of some antibiotic soup. 

Wednesday morning my WBC count was low enough that they felt they could do the surgery. Great timing too, my heart rate was staying in the 40s and I had never felt so weak. The pacemaker surgery went very smooth. In fact, because of my intolerance to the opiates, I only had a local anesthetic. Apparently, this is not normal and the nurses and Drs couldn't stop laughing at my commentary. It was a neat experience. All of my doctors believe that I could and will likely 'heal out' of the need for the pacemaker. But for now its better to have it than deal with a daily worry of passing out or having a heart attack. 

I came home that Thursday, the 19th. My surgical team and the group of nurses I had....I couldn't be more happy with them. Bedside manner was top notch. And trust me, I can be handful. LOL. The first 3 weeks home consisted of a lot of naps and asking for someone to get me something all the time. Weeks 4 and 5 I really started to be able to burn some energy without needing to rest immediately. My mother and wife basically setup my entire basement shop. Of course I had over-watch....every team needs a good supervisor! I am almost to the 8 week mark and I have been able to be without a chaperone for about a 1.5 weeks. I can drive and I am allowed to lift items that weigh more than 10 pounds. I am almost back to feeling normal. Well....my normal. LOL. I get to go back to work on Monday AND I am back on WB! Always looking for good wood and I even have a few things for trade (wood items and some bandsaw blades). 

Sorry so long. I promise I actually left-out a lot of details to try and make it shorter. 

I really appreciate the thoughts and prayers. Things could have gone way worse than they did. I truly believe in all the good vibes! Thank you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 11


----------



## TimR (Jan 30, 2020)

Shane, overall great news. The build-up and let downs along the way must have really sucked, but it sounds like you have a strong spirit that got you through in the end. Hope you are able to heal enough to get off the pacemaker...just one more thing to worry about otherwise. 
Glad you're back!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 30, 2020)

Glad you are better. Amazing what modern medicine can do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 30, 2020)

Shane, I hit the sincere, but really wanted to hit the laugh!!!!! Laughing with you, you really went through the wringer with so many ups and downs. That had to stink getting your bags packed and then nearly hitting the floor. As I have a nurse for a wife, they hate picking folks up off the floor!!! You are one heck of a guy and, well, just glad you are back with us!! One heck of an adventure to say the least. I do hope you heal out of the pacemaker, but gee, given other alternatives that ain't so bad in the long run. Just don't let the batteries go dead.

Thanks for sharing...…...okay, can't help it. That is one heck of a way to get someone to help you set up your shop. Did you really not trust your WB friends to come over and help that you had to go and get all of this attention?? Really??? Welcome back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 30, 2020)

Good to hear. I was praying for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 30, 2020)

Great to hear you are on the downhill side of this! Hope everything continues smoothly and you can get rid of the pacemaker.

With my Mom, we went through a lot of craziness as well with her valve surgeries - but I wasn't going to mention anything until you were done with yours! 

After first surgery, she was laying in ICU and the batteries on heart sensor that was implanted went dead and the defibrillator that was implanted shocked her heart out of rhythm. Prepping her for the second surgery, a resident tried to put in a central line and blew through, resulting in dual chest tubes, three days in the hospital, and a wait of two months to heal before they could try again. Finally went back for the second surgery, laying in pre-op while patient after patient went before her and the surgeon comes in and says someone forgot to order the correct blood, but don't worry, it's on the way. Eight hours later they had the blood, and started surgery. Everything went fine, and Mom is doing great at 84, eleven years later!

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 31, 2020)

Holy crap, what an adventure. Glad you had a good team and a supportive family. Humor goes a long way. God's speed in your continued recovery. BTW a by product of your adventure are some great video suggestions. Thanks for that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow talk about a rollercoaster ride of recovery. Glad to see you back and hear that your doing so much better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m a lucky man to have the support team I do. You guys are a great extension of that as well. 
My shop is really coming too! Little more organizing and it will be 100%. I will post some pictures of the shop soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 12, 2020)

Geez, I need to expand my forum reading.
Glad you came through all that. Wondered why hadn't seen much from you.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 12, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Geez, I need to expand my forum reading.
> Glad you came through all that. Wondered why hadn't seen much from you.


Thank you. 
Most recent update is that I got a full release from my doctor. I don’t even have to do normal cardiac rehab. I’ve been back in the gym for four days. Feeling super sore but nothing out of the normal.
Great to be getting back to my version of normal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

